# Looking for phone and plan



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

im looking for a decent android phone and plan to use for uber. 

Any suggestions ?


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

T-mobile - ZMax (~$179) w/$30/month prepaid 100 min talk, unltd txt and 5GB from Walmart. Use hangouts and a google voice# for uber # which will use your data versus your phone minutes.

Disclaimer: I don't work for Walmart or T-Mobile. Please check coverage map for your area to ensure coverage.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

I have iPhone 5c right now but if I had to redo it again, I would go with Android phones such as Galaxy Note 3 or 4. It has bigger screen and supports Google Maps as default. As far as data plan, mine is 3GB, $60/month data plan with T-Mobile. You need at least 2GB data if you plan to drive FT (that's what Uber says).

http://www.t-mobile.com/cell-phone-plans/individual.html


----------



## UberDiva (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi, I have the iPhone 6+ with Sprint, $50 a month for unlimited data...and it stays charged my entire shift!!


----------

